# What is equivalent to Shimano 600 these days?



## xocsida (May 29, 2004)

Hey All, 

I'm in the market for a new bike, and am debating the choice between 105 and Ultegra. I'm a recreational rider, around 195lbs. I currently ride a 99 TCR with Shimano 600, and I'm curious as to what the equivalent group is these days to 600. I've been happy with it's performance and would like to stay at the 600 level. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*600 = Ultegra*

nm nm nm


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

600 = ultegra, but keep in mind that technology has trickled down, so that even tiagra from today will probably shift better than 600 from 10 years ago (shimano hierarchy --> sora, tiagra, 105, ultegra, Dura Ace, Sora being trash and dura ace the sh¡t). People say that performance between Ultegra and 105 is very similar, weight being the only difference, but they all agree that the D/A shifters are far superior than all the others. If it were me, i'd go D/A shifters, Ultegra cranks and RD and 105 everything else, unless u want the polished alu shine of Ultegra and want to blow all the cash on it (i would) best of luck with the building and enjoy ur ride!


----------

